

Private git repositories with Gitolite and backup to S3 with JGit - zrail
http://bugsplat.info/2012-10-27-hosting-private-git-repositories-with-gitolite.html

======
6ren
For redundant backups, can also push to bitbucket

Private repositories, as many as you like, free. <https://bitbucket.org/plan>
I think they justify it by (1) charging when you have more users; (2)
Atlassian's under-the-radar Enterprise-sales strategy.

~~~
zrail
Good idea, for repos that you don't mind being unencrypted.

------
shelf
I've never understood what exactly Gitorious / Gitolite offer on top of your
typical git deployment, which includes git-daemon and gitweb. The rest is
handled by ssh and your OS' authentication/permissions system, whatever that
may be.

The website for Gitolite is not exactly clear on this, either. 'Features'
include 'fine-grained' permissions and groups, the ability to set git
options... A pretty long-winded way to avoid setting up git properly, given
that setting it up is very easy indeed.

~~~
hippich
Gitolite/Gitorious are used to manage repositories and access to these with
single SSH/Git login/connection. Use case OP described is not what it was
created for. Instead Gitolite and Gitorous are used together with tools like
Redmine to setup full fledged project managements systems where you can create
repositories for projects, commit to these, update tickets based on commits,
etc. For use cases like this you have to have GIT control over single
connection (did you notice all github GIT urls are like git@github.com?)

What gitorious do - instead /bin/bash it puts custom shell script for SSH
which manages all stuff like repo creation, authorizing users by their keys,
etc.

tl;dr; For OP use case gitolite is probably overkill. He likely could get away
with something like s3fs and mount any number of S3 buckets and push to these
as to regular local git repo.

~~~
zrail
Get away with? Sure. It would not be nearly as useful or as seamless as
gitolite though.

------
jjmanton
We use Gitlab - a nice web UI on top of gitolite. In our world, its the
perfect on-premise Git solution.

